# The "W" word at the Berry.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Had a good day at the Berry with a few forum members. Nothing too fast and furious but there were fish to be had all day. Everywhere we went, all we heard was, "you should have been here Saturday." Its so hard to hit strawberry right each year when its best. The w!&% came up early and stayed with us all day. :roll: Made it a little bit tougher and cleared seriously half the ice on the whole reservoir. Fish were caught on many different things today. For me, a black marabou was the ticket all day.

We started at the marina and fished there, CCE, Soldier Creek, and Mud Creek. Goose was on fire this morning at CCE. Here are some pics of his fish.
[attachment=9:2l89k9o1]P1020448.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
[attachment=8:2l89k9o1]P1020451.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
I managed one on the old standby. 
[attachment=0:2l89k9o1]P1020455.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
He had some heavy line hanging out his mouth so I cut off a little and turned him loose.

At Soldier Creek the w%$& was a b!%$#! haha I didnt get many good pics but some of the other dudes did. Here are some before it got too bad. It was rainbow city over there! More than half the fish landed were bows. Not too big but real thick.
[attachment=7:2l89k9o1]P1020463.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
[attachment=6:2l89k9o1]P1020456.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
We ended up at Mud Creek and saw a fellow forum members ride but didnt get to say hi. Some free advertising for the show. :mrgreen: 
[attachment=5:2l89k9o1]P1020466.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
Did alright there landing 5 right along the shoreline. Got my biggest of the day at about 21 and a little bit.
[attachment=4:2l89k9o1]P1020467.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
[attachment=3:2l89k9o1]P1020470.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
[attachment=2:2l89k9o1]P1020473.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
[attachment=1:2l89k9o1]P1020474.JPG[/attachment:2l89k9o1]
Thanks to those that were there, it was a great day with even greater company. Cant wait to see your pics!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome, sounds like the ice is going fast! Hope to get up there this weekend for some good times. Thanks for sharing, looks like a fun time with the guys!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report...I'll try to add the pictures here. My slow internet won't allow me to upload them to photobucket and I really don't know how else to post them. But I'll keep trying. Good times today!

Loaded them overnight! Here you go.

windy on tubes-









Couple nice cutts-


















Nice drive home-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What...Solder Creek has all that open water???? Last week there was only a spot or two opened up there. I guess spring is coming... :? 

Good going Nor-tah.....Good looking fish !! Looks like you had some good company with you, I hope you bought them lunch !!?! :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking pics, the fish are looking good. I hate wind. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> What...Solder Creek has all that open water???? Last week there was only a spot or two opened up there. I guess spring is coming... :?
> 
> Good going Nor-tah.....Good looking fish !! Looks like you had some good company with you, I hope you bought them lunch !!?! :wink:


I bet there is no ice by tomorrow. Boats by the weekend for sure!
I was spoiled this time! Repeter shared all his food with me!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a awesome day. Glad to see the ice is dissapearing. Might have to make a trip up there in the next few days


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good for you guys. Looks like you had a good day. As far as "you should have been here Saturday," I was there Saturday and could not get my flies to sink because of the snow slurry in the water. Any day that one is at the Berry is the "right day". Its going to be a great year. The slot regulations are working well and we are catching a better quality fish than would otherwise be available. Kudos to the gentlemen who manage this fishery.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I forgot to say that fishermen will say anything to put the mojo on you on any particular day. I have been to the Berry when nobody was catching anything and we have cleaned up, couldn't keep them off the hook. The variability of results is why they call it fishing not catching. I know we have all heard that before but it is true.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

catch22 said:


> I forgot to say that fishermen will say anything to put the mojo on you on any particular day. I have been to the Berry when nobody was catching anything and we have cleaned up, couldn't keep them off the hook. The variability of results is why they call it fishing not catching. I know we have all heard that before but it is true.


SO true. I have found that if you move and change tactics you will always get into them. There are lots of fish in that pond and some are not very smart. :wink: Thats funny about the slush on Saturday and I agree that this will be a good year at strawberry. Two really good water years and pleanty of Chubs and Rodents make for fat Cutts.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I fished the ladders for a little bit yesterday with my new 8wt fly rod, but the w*** was too much. Enjoyed casting my new piece of new equipment though.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Good to see that someone was slaying up there. And as for Saturday, I was there, and I wasn't too impressed. Seems I was cursed this year. But way to go.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I hit the berry yesterday as well. I saw Adam and the boys from roughin' it setting up a camera at the Heber McDonald's and said hello.

[attachment=2:22r18981]berry1.JPG[/attachment:22r18981][attachment=1:22r18981]berry2.JPG[/attachment:22r18981][attachment=0:22r18981]tail.JPG[/attachment:22r18981]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job on the catches, guys.

Nor-tah, that 2nd pic is very nice. Looks good.

scott_rn - Your pics look great. Glad you could show the boy some fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I was spoiled this time! Repeter shared all his food with me!!


You probably beat him up and then ate all his food.... |-O-| |-O-|


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting up guys! I was wasted after everything last night, so I pretty much fell asleep without even thinking about posting. I only got a couple pics of the fish I caught yesterday, and Repeter posted one that he took of me and my second fish. Here's the best one from my camera:[attachment=0:1tu148t6]UWN_iceoff.JPG[/attachment:1tu148t6]

I was only able to bring two to hand, but I had a few others that I fought for a bit, and then came unbuttoned near shore (long-distance release :wink: ) Yesterday was by no means the type of fishing I had hoped it would be, considering how well I did last friday. I regretfully left my camera home that day, so no pics, but from 12:15 to 2:30 I landed 6 cutts ranging from 18" to just barely under 22". I just can't seem to catch a slot-buster! On friday white Zoom Fluke Jrs that were Carolina rigged did the trick, and yesterday, nothing on them. I noticed a few followers, and did have a couple hits, but that's it. The two I landed yesterday were on an olive and black maribou jig. Of the two that came off near shore, one ate a redside, and the other a big old soft plastic crawdad.

Although the catching wasn't great yesterday, we did manage to shake the skunk off, and I had a great time with Goose, Nortah, and Repeter. Unfortunately I had a math final yesterday, so I had to split early (before they laid into the rainbows at SC), but I did make it back with a half hour to spare, and I think it went pretty well! It was one long test. Now that school is out, its time to get to fishing more!

Thanks for an awesome time guys! Let's do it again soon!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

GOODTIMES! I love to see people catching, I always try to help with tips and advice to keep it going. Others have been pretty helpful when it came to it, so I just try to pass it along.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome news & pictures of Blowberry.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I hit the berry yesterday as well. I saw Adam and the boys from roughin' it setting up a camera at the Heber McDonald's and said hello.
> 
> [attachment=2:5lk6s4jd]berry1.JPG[/attachment:5lk6s4jd][attachment=1:5lk6s4jd]berry2.JPG[/attachment:5lk6s4jd][attachment=0:5lk6s4jd]tail.JPG[/attachment:5lk6s4jd]


Thanks for the kind words guys!!
Excelent pics Scott. I could not catch a fish on the tubes for the life of me and I even threw those exact FWB ones with eyes in your pics. Good on ya. That is one happy dude in the pics. Did you mess with your white balance function to get them to look so good?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Did you mess with your white balance function to get them to look so good?


I just took the pictures through my polarized glasses, I'm sure it looked a little comical - but I'm happy with how they turned out. I would love to get a nice camera and learn about photography, until I really make it a priority I'll stick with trial and error.

Now if I could just figure out a fly to look like that tube jig :?

Edit: One other thought on photos, I've played around with some software and had good results increasing saturation and decreasing brightness. When I downsize them for the forum the difference is subtle.

Threshershark claims nothing makes up for composition, guess I better learn what composition is, eh?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Threshershark claims nothing makes up for composition, guess I better learn what composition is, eh?


Why would you bring up the 'Threshershark' in the same post as fish, fishing, flies, picture's and composition?!?!? Where is that bum anyhow ???? :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics Scott...good trick, thanks for sharing 

Oh, and .45 you think that just because Nor-tah is doing P90X he can take me-especially when there's food involved? :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I just took the pictures through my polarized glasses, I'm sure it looked a little comical


I've tried that same thing on quite a few occasions without the good result. I'd say it's far from comical. I'm glad they turned out for you.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> scott_rn said:
> 
> 
> > I just took the pictures through my polarized glasses, I'm sure it looked a little comical
> ...


Doesnt work with Pugs. :lol: JK bro. haha I have tried that too but it never worked through mine either. What shades you rockin' Scott? 
Repeter- True dat. :wink: Those big eyes of yours see everyone coming! 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great outing thanks for the report..


----------

